# Duct Weight Sheet



## mohsen1744 (14 مارس 2006)

هذا ليس برنامج ولكنة إكسيل شيت سريع لحساب كميات الصاج الموجودة بالموقع فى أقل وقت ممكن ويمكن لأى مهندس معرفة المعادلات الموجودة به عن طريق smacna duct design & ashrea 2001 hand book من يريد هذا الشيت يمننى ارساله له عن طريق البريد الإلكترونى my mail is mohsen1744_yahoo.com***********


----------



## تقوى الله (15 مارس 2006)

*مرحبا" بالعودة*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ​أخي الكريم mohsen1744 ...
مرحبا" بعودتك الي ملتقي المهندسين العرب عامة ، قسم هندسة التبريد والتكييف خاصة ، نتمني من الله العلي القدير ان تستفيد وتفيد كي تعم الفائدة ، واتمني ان تقوم بطرح اقتراحاتك من اجل تطوير القسم الي الافضل دائما" باذن الله تعالي وعونه وتوفيقه ، 
بالنسبة للبرنامج موضوع المشاركة Duct Weight Sheet ، فهل يمكنك رفعه للمنتدي كي يستفيد منه الجميع ، واذا واجهت اي مشاكل لا قدر الله ، برجاء مراسلتي بالطريقة التي تعلمها، وباذن الله تعالي نقوم بعمل اللازم .
ولك مني خالص الشكر والاحترام والتقدير ،،، ​


----------



## mohsen1744 (15 مارس 2006)

*the file will be attached*

i am so sorry for not put this file in this site it is attached nowwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## تقوى الله (15 مارس 2006)

*جزاك الله خيرا"*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​أخي الكريم mohsen1744 ...
جزاك الله خير الجزاء علي المشاركة الفعالة هذه :12:، وننتظر باذن الله تعالي المزيد ، فلا تتوقف .​


----------



## eng. Aiman (21 يونيو 2006)

جراك الله الف شكر
ولدخلك الجنه بما افدتني 
فانا فعلا كنت محتاج لمثل هذا البرنامج
شكرا شكرا شكرا


----------



## NAK (21 يونيو 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الأخ الكريم محسن

جزاك الله عنا خيراً


----------



## Engr_Zeroo (22 يونيو 2006)

Thanx alot dear regarding for your nice effort 
kindly advise us what the Unit shall we insert in the table 

Good Luck for all


----------



## ductlator (13 يوليو 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ductlator (13 يوليو 2006)

:20: 
إخوانى المهندسين انا على استعداد لاى استفسار فنى وهندسى عن نظام التبرؤيد بالإمتصاص​


----------



## احمد عبد الفتاح (15 يوليو 2006)

جزاك الله كل خير
شكرآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآ


----------



## احمد شخشير (16 يوليو 2006)

*ممتاز*

جزاك الله خيرا:15:


----------



## usama_2006 (17 يوليو 2006)

اخى الكريم
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## 000403 (17 يوليو 2006)

جزاك الله عنا خيراً


----------



## yaser4s (31 أكتوبر 2006)

مشكورررررررررررررررررر


----------



## elhadary20032002 (24 يناير 2007)

ان الله في عون العبد مادام العبد في عون اخيه
زادك الله علما


----------



## sam6 (24 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم
جزاك الله خيرا اخى الكريم 
ولكن لى استفسار كيف يتم معرفة وحساب كمية العازل الداخلى والخارجى بالبرنامج 
شكرا
اخوكم م. هيثم


----------



## sica_1 (27 يناير 2007)

جزاك الله خير


وارجو من اخي داكتلاتور ان يفيدني في موضوع التكييف الامتصاصي حيث انني مقبل علي العمل في مشروع به هذة الوحدة


----------



## omar1 (14 فبراير 2007)

السلا م عليكم ورحمة الله وبركته
الاماكن المفظلة لتركيب المكيف الهوائي 
شكرا


----------



## م الفا (17 فبراير 2007)

الاخ العزيز محسن
نظرا لعدم وجود Smacna Duct Design فهل يمكن أن تتفضل باضافة الجزء الخاص بعلاقة سماكة الصاج وأبعاد الدكت حيث أنها مطلوبة منى .
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## amr fathy (22 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد حسني الصوي (24 مارس 2007)

شكرا جزيلا يا اخواني على هذا التعاون


----------



## مجدى شاكر (25 ديسمبر 2007)

اشكرك يأخى على هذا البرنامج البسيط السهل و
وربنا يزيدك ويزيدنا علما .....................................شكرا


----------



## حسام الدينن (9 أكتوبر 2008)

ملفات مهمة جدا


----------



## حسام الدينن (9 أكتوبر 2008)

ملفات هامة جدااااااااااااااااا


----------



## حسام الدينن (9 أكتوبر 2008)

مواضيع شيقة


----------



## mahmoud_kamal_83 (11 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا جدا على هذا الشيت بس عايز اسأل سؤال
الوحدات اللى بندخل بيها البيانات ايه؟
و لو عايز احدد انا سمك الصاج ازاى؟
وشكرا


----------



## خالد العسيلي (11 أكتوبر 2008)

*جزاك الله عنا خيراً*​


----------



## ahmadmechanical (30 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## مصطفى عبد الجبار (30 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الصانع (30 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته ،،،

مشكور وجزاك الله خيراً ،،


----------



## dido067 (11 يناير 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا*

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سامح مزيد (14 يناير 2009)

مشكورررررررر اخى الكريم


----------



## م عبدالحكيم نعمه (15 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## amr fathy (26 يناير 2009)

بارك الله فيك.


----------



## محمود تيحامر (1 فبراير 2009)

التعويض فى الطول والعرض والارتفاع باى وحدات


----------



## ahmedbayoumy (3 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم اخى العزيز 
انا فتحتة ولكن غير موجود فية هل الاستخدام بالمللى ولا بالبوصة 
واود ان اذكرك انه يوجد اكسيل شيت لدار الهندسة ادق واحد قد استخدمتة ولكن لا اعرف كيفية تحميلة ولكن اذا اردت ان تستعملة فراسلنى على ايمالى الخاص engineer_ahmedbayoumy وذلك على ******


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (27 نوفمبر 2012)

​بارك الله فيك يا أخ محسن وجزاك خيرا . وشكرا


----------



## Maher Hussain (28 نوفمبر 2012)

ما شاء الله 
الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## nofal (28 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

